

Is WiFi destroying your brain? - gridscomputing
http://blog.sfgate.com/morford/2013/05/21/is-wifi-destroying-your-brain/

======
bifrost
I am pretty sure its not, but leave it to the tinfoil hatters in San Francisco
to claim it. I am waiting for the Board of Supervisors (esp Yee/Avalos/Breed)
all to start a drive to boycott wifi and cellphones...

------
johnny22
"shadowy gizmo malevolence" .. wonderful

